# OLG Köln: Telefonnummer muss ins Impressum



## sascha (21 April 2004)

http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20040159.htm

Aus dem aktuellen Rechts-Newsletter der Kanzlei Dr. Bahr:



> 5. OLG Köln: Bei Web-Impressum Telefon-Nummer Pflicht
> _____________________________________________________________
> 
> Das OLG Köln (Urt. v. 13.02.2004 - Az.: 6 U 109/03 =
> ...


----------



## Bremsklotz (28 April 2004)

> Das OLG folgt damit der offiziellen Gesetzesbegründung des TDG (BT-Drucks.
> 14/6098; PDF, 416 KB = http://snipurl.com/5tzl), in der ausdrücklich
> bestimmt wird, dass zumindest die Angabe der Telefonnummer und der
> E-Mail-Adresse Pflicht sind.



Das mag ja nun für die meisten ok sein. Generell sehe ich das auch so, nur können dann Menschen, die aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen nicht telefonieren können, seien es Sprachschwierigkeiten oder Gehörlosigkeit dann eine Webseite vergessen. Es gibt dann nur die Möglichkeit darauf hin zu weisen, warum nur eine Faxnummer u. E-Mail-Adresse als Kommunikationsmittel angegeben wurde. Ich persönlich bin ohne Faxnummer aufgeschmissen.


----------



## dotshead (28 April 2004)

@Bremsklotz

Natürlich hast Du mit deinen Bedenken recht, aber es gibt ja die Möglichkeit z.B. von Bekannten einen Anrufbeantworter besprechen zu lassen. Allerdings bin ich genau wie Du der Meinung, dass eine E-Mail-Adresse oder auch die Hausanschrift zur Kontaktaufnahme reichen sollte. Ich z.B habe kein Fax und will eigentlich meine Telefonnummer auch nicht im Internet haben. Nur weil ich eine oder zwei Webseiten habe, soll ich meine Telefonnummer, die in keinem Telefonbuch steht (wg. schon mal entstandenem Telefonterror) veröffentlichen müssen?  Naja deutsches Recht halt.


----------



## chris47803 (1 Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Mein erster Beitrag.  

Ich suche eine offizielle Seite im I-Net, wo genau geregelt ist, wer ein Impressum auf seiner Website haben muss.

Bisher fand ich nur dubiose Seiten.

Am besten wären Grundsatzurteile.

Danke


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Oktober 2004)

chris47803 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche eine offizielle Seite im I-Net, wo genau geregelt ist,
> wer ein Impressum auf seiner Website haben muss.


http://www.beckmannundnorda.de/tdgimpressum.html
http://www.haerting.de/deutsch/archiv/faq_impressum.htm
http://www.legamedia.net/dy/articles/article_14450.php
http://faq.kh80.de/tdg/
bei  Bedarf weitere URLs


			
				chris47803 schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten wären Grundsatzurteile.


wozu, es gibt das Gesetz 


> Impressumspflicht im Internet -
> Die Pflicht zur Anbieterkennzeichung nach § 6 TDG und § 10 MDStV


cp


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2004)

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

§ 6 TDG und § 10 MDStV???

In welchem Gesetz steht das?


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> § 6 TDG und § 10 MDStV???
> 
> In welchem Gesetz steht das?





> Nach § 6 des* Teledienstegesetzes (TDG)* gilt die Impressumspflicht für
> alle Anbieter geschäftsmäßiger Teledienste. Gemäß § 10 Abs. 1 des
> * Mediendienstestaatsvertrages (MDStV)*
> besteht die Impressumspflicht auch bei Mediendiensten.


Googeln hilft


----------



## Gluko (2 Oktober 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe auch kein Problem damit, meine Rufnummer im Impressum zu veröffentlichen, schließlich sollen meine Kunden mich auch erreichen können.

Allerdings drängt sich mir die Frage auf, ob das dann dem OLG Köln ausreicht, denn laut deren Argumentation müsste ich dann für die direkte Kontaktaufnahme 24 h am Tag unter dieser Nummer erreichbar sein.

Ich will aber auch mal schlafen!  :roll: Was mach ich jetzt, muss ich einen Auftragsdienst in Anspruch nehmen?   

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Reducal (2 Oktober 2004)

Gluko schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings drängt sich mir die Frage auf, ob das dann dem OLG Köln ausreicht, denn laut deren Argumentation müsste ich dann für die direkte Kontaktaufnahme 24 h am Tag unter dieser Nummer erreichbar sein.


MEn muss Du nur erreichbar sein - ob heute oder morgen spielt dabei keine Rolle, da es für den Anrufer zumutbar sein dürfte, mehrmals die Erreichbarkeit zu versuchen. Der Zeitrahmen sollte dabei lediglich "angemessen" sein.


----------



## A John (2 Oktober 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem aktuellen Rechts-Newsletter der Kanzlei Dr. Bahr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Und das OLG Hamm hat exakt gegenteilig entschieden.
http://www.absolit.de/eMail-Marketing/Impressum-Telefonnummer.html

Das Lebenserhaltungssystem für notleidende Abmahnanwälte wird somit weiter aufrecht erhalten. Zumindest für die nächsten Jahre.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Gluko (4 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> MEn muss Du nur erreichbar sein - ob heute oder morgen spielt dabei keine Rolle, ...


Hi Reducal,

das wäre dann doch per eMail auch möglich, oder? Dann müsste der Kontaktsuchende auch nicht mehrmals probieren.  

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2004)

Passend zum Thema, aus 2002: http://www.heise.de/ct/02/15/182/default.shtml


----------



## Reducal (8 Oktober 2004)

Und noch ein Urteil zum Thema: http://www.jur-abc.de/de/31110013.htm


----------



## Druide (26 November 2004)

Und der Impressum-Generator der Seite Net&Law *Link*


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2005)

Passt doch ganz gut hier her:

 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=122803#122803



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> > Das sehe ich anders - der eigene Netzbetreiber (T-Com) wird sich die Gebühren doch sicherlich bei dem Verursacher wiederholen...
> >
> > Auf jeden Fall hatte ich bei der T-Com in keiner Weise den Eindruck, dass die Rückbuchung irgendwie als problematisch gesehen wurde.
> 
> ...


 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=122806#122806


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Revilok schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=122822#122822


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun würde mich mal interessieren, wer den Verstoss gem. dem TDG überhaupt verfolgt und welche Sanktionen dafür vorgesehen sind.


----------



## drboe (18 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Nun würde mich mal interessieren, wer den Verstoss gem. dem TDG überhaupt verfolgt und welche Sanktionen dafür vorgesehen sind.


Das sind wohl vor allem Wettbewerber, die aus unvollständigen oder fehlerhaftem Impressum einen Wettbewerbsnachteil konstruieren. Ich bezweifle, das der z. B. bei fehlendem Vornamen gegeben ist.  Privatleute können die Verpflichtungen aus TDG §6 bzw. MdSTV §10  in der Regel recht gelassen ignorieren. Es fehlt an Wetbewerb und dem Interesse der zuständigen Behörden diesen Verstoß zu ahnden. Die angedrohten Beträge von bis zu 50.000 EUR werden nicht einmal bei riesigen Shop-Umsätzen der großen Anbieter erreicht werden. Und die ignorieren die Regeln durchaus. So enthält das Impressum von ebay.de keinen Ansprechpartner in Deutschland und nicht die laut TDG §6 zwingend vorgeschriebene Mail-Adresse. Offenbar schadet das ebay nicht. 

Würde eine Behörde nun gegen einen Webseitenbetreiber vorgehen, so wird sie vermutlich zunächst ein Bussgeld androhen. Das vermute ich, weil es wohl keinen Präzedenzfall gibt. Würde das Bussgeld dann tatsächlich verhängt, kann man Rechtsmittel einlegen. Und erst vor Gericht würde dann die Höhe festgelegt. Ich glaube nicht, dass die über 50-100 EUR hinausgehen würde.

Was das Urteil des OLG Köln angeht, so war die Vorinstanz, das LG Köln, sichtlich anderer Meinung. Und das OLG Hamm stellt sich mit Urteil vom 17.03.2004 (20 U 222/03, MMR 2004, 549) im Prinzip hinter die Entscheidung des LG Köln. Für die vom Gesetz geforderte "schnelle elektronische Kontaktaufnahme" ist es demnach nicht zwingend notwendig, eine Telefonnummer im Impressum anzugeben. Das Wort Telefon, Fernsprecher o. ä. kommt im TDG übrigens nicht vor. Und dem Wortlaut TDG §6 (2) wird mit der Angabe der Mail-Adrese voll Genüge getan. Das in der Gesetzesbegründung Telefon/Telefax auftauchen wundert nicht: in der zugrundeliegenden EU-Vorlage hat man sich auf Verkäufe via Internet konzentriert. Die Vorlagen sind nur dann interessant, wenn der Gesetzestext misverständlich ist. Das ist er aber an der Stelle m. E. nicht. Außerdem stehe ich auf dem Standpunkt, dass der Bürger wohl verpflichtet ist Gesetze einzuhalten. Sicher aber nicht Vorlagen, die nie Gesetz wurden. Sonst könnte man sich die Verabschiedung von Gesetzen gleich sparen und nur Vorlagen ins Archiv legen.

M. Boettche


----------

